# Disipador para pentiun 4 prescott (formas economicas de disipaciòn)



## jechu094 (Ene 6, 2009)

hola a todos hace poco me armè un pentiun 4 prescott en una asrock ge-pro m2. pero le puse un disipador para un nordwood, obiamente lo que paso es que el pc nada mas dura 30segs encendido, me di cuenta que el disipador ni por ahi se calienta en cambio el proesador queda irviendo, para colmo toda la placa por la parte de abajo se me calienta mas que el micro, le quitè el marco donde se sostiene el disiparo y le puse un poquito de crema disipadora y me anduvo un poco mejor (como 2 mins) el disipador se calentò un poquito mas pero sigue el problema.

como soy un probre niño de 14 años sin plata ni pa una galleta busco una solucion economica (que no sea la del ventilador de pared que ya lo intentè) y rapida (algo como taladrar el disipador o algo asi, a proposito lo hice)


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2009)

si lo taladraste fuiste.

compra un disipador cerrado tipo vaso y llenalo de agua (fria) , cuado ves que la PC comienza a tildarse agregale un cubito de hielo       .

no se de compus, marcas y modelos pero cada cosa lleva lo que le corresponde, ahora para mi huele a que hay otro problema, por que si el disipador es insuficiente y le pusiste grasa para buena conduccion del calor.deberia estar caliente el aluminio......

si no , si andas sin plata y estas haciendo un rejunte de lo que encontras por ahi fijate si conseguis un pedazo de aluminio de una puerta, o la puerta entera y fijate si lo podes enganchar.

la otra es ir a una cssasa de compu amiga (si tenes de amigo) y pedirle de mangueado, o decile que si te gusta la compu. que le das una manoo de vez en cuando por alguna cosa, asi podras aprender y conseguir cosas, los de los comeprcios les interesa lo nuevo , no rejuntes.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

A menos que me equivoque, ambos procesadores tienen una superficie plana en la que apoya el disipador. No deberías tener problemas por ese lado.
Como soy de AMD, no pasé por esos procesadores, pero te puedo decir con total seguridad que si se calienta el procesador más que el disipador, entonces no hay buen contacto térmico entre los dos.
Grasa siliconada ("crema disipadora") formando una una película entre ambos y una buena sujeción, que los mantenga bien unidos, deberían solucionar tu problema.
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 7, 2009)

Te hago un par de correcciones:
Es PENTIUM no pentiun.
Grasa siliconada no crema disipadora.

Que es eso de "taladrar el disipador"?

trata de cuidar la ortografia, saludos.


----------



## Vlad (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola

La pasta de transferencia termica que se utiliza para estos casos es la que tiene particulas de plata, no se toca con los dedos desnudos por que la garsa de las manos afecta sus propiedades, la superficie tanto del disipador como del chip deben estar limpias y libres de grasas o cualquier impuresa.

La garsa siliconada usada para transistores puede servir pero debes poner la cantidad suficiente y no dejar burbujas de aire, la superficie debe estar limpia, etc. Si el disipador se calienta mucho menos que el chip, la tranferencia es mala y debes checar la cantidad de grasa o pasta termica o la union de las piezas.

Hacer agujeros al disipador puede que solo redusca su masa y su coeficiente de transferencia termica.

Saludos


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 7, 2009)

gracias por sus consejos pero me he dado cuenta que el micro se calienta mas abajo, con la GRASA disipadora el disipador se por lo menos se calienta pero no mucho comparado con lo que se calienta la placa y el micro, ayer hice unas pruebas y me acordè que como este micro es regalado (pero si sirve porque me lo ganè trabajando unos dias y lo probè alla) este tena un disipador que tenia solo el centro solido, lo demas era un "radiador", es decir todo el disipador era un conjunto de rejillas  

de todas formas se calienta abajo de la board pero no tengo nada que disipe ahi, que me recomiendan


----------



## danielfer23 (Ene 7, 2009)

como dijo vlad revisa el contacto entre el micro y el disipador porque seguro que no esta apoyando bien


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 7, 2009)

ya revisè, pero si tiene un buen contacto


----------



## danielfer23 (Ene 7, 2009)

no podes poner una foto del micro y el disip. a mi me paso algo parecido con un sempron le puse un disipador y se me reiniciaba y era un capasitor que tocaba con el disipador y no permitia el buen contacto. y en tu caso tiene que paresido. igual si el disipador no esta caliente es problema de contacto


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 27, 2009)

busquen ventiladores de 5000 rpm adaptenlos

tambien compren pasta termina de 99% plata


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 28, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Te hago un par de correcciones:
> Es PENTIUM no pentiun.
> Grasa siliconada no crema disipadora.
> 
> ...



aqui se le dice crema disipadora, pero de todas formas gracias por la correcciòn


----------



## DanielU (Feb 5, 2009)

Te fiajaste de haber colocado bien los anclajes del disipador?


----------



## unleased! (Feb 9, 2009)

Cuidado con la grasa siliconada, hay unas que son muy baratas, conducen muy bien el calor pero tambien la electricidad!
Mira que circule bien el aire dentro de la caja. El disipador debe tener su ventilador y asegurate que estea bien sujeto al zocalo.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Feb 10, 2009)

pasta de 99% plata
busca un disipador de nucleo de cobre, quisas el tuyo sea, porque los prescot salieron con ese disipadoar
y otra cosa, a que temperatura llega!? esos precesadores son de trabajo caliente, pueden estar a 50ºC  y es normal, nomas que no llegue a las 85ºC

yo tengo un prescot de 2.8GHz y le puse un disipador de aluminio con ventilador de 5000RPM y se mantiene entre los 40 y 50ºC


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho, coloca bastanta grasa térmica en ambas superficies, ajústalas entre si firmemente, y pon un ventilador, que es algo que no haz mencionado, ¿estás usando un ventilador?.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 10, 2009)

que disipador le pusistes?
la parte de abajo tiene que ser plana como esta:


----------



## unleased! (Feb 11, 2009)

Tanto los pentium4 como los presscott son micros que se calientan bastante
Si no, pones una sartén y a freir huevos!      


Abur!


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 11, 2009)

yo tengo un pentium 4 de 2.8ghz y ahora tiene 43º...  
lo maximo que a tenido es 53º  



pd: es una placa pcchips...

salu2


----------



## unleased! (Feb 12, 2009)

electrinica-2000 dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo un pentium 4 de 2.8ghz y ahora tiene 43º...
> lo maximo que a tenido es 53º
> 
> 
> ...



  Te superé en la maxima!
tengo un pentium 4 a 2.66Ghz con refigeracion liquida, placa actual una asus y normalmente esta a 23-28º (antes sobre 45º) y lo maximo fue cuando tenia la primera placa base (una msi) 76º, la placa no me reseteó y porque me di cuenta que si no me quedaba sin micro.    

Hoy en dia tiene 8 años y lo tengo en el taller para internet y a veces para jugar y la verdad que va de maravilla.
No te desagas del tuyo que, aunque tenga tiempo tienes una maquina para muchos años.

Bye!


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 12, 2009)

si... pero tengo pensado  cambiarla por un dual o quad  core...  

bye


----------



## jechu094 (Mar 23, 2009)

bueno gracias a todos por sus opiniones, aqui viene la 2da parte de la historia:

despues de conseguirme el disipador que traen los p4 prescott y de ponerle un ventilado algo pequeño para los que traen estos disipadores (ya que me conseguì el disipador en 4000 pesos colombianos, como unos 2 dolares y preciso, no le seriva el abanico), pudè alfin armar ese pc. de verdad no lo cambiarìa ni por un dual core (a menos que me lo regalen), ya que es un equipo estable, aunque se caliente en idle a 58ºc tiene mucho potencial

por ahi buscando maneras de ahorrar, descubrì un metodo llamado overclocking, y sacando cuentas, si me consigo una celula peltier de 3x3 y 54w mas o menos y una buena refrigeracion, puedo llevarlo hasta los 5,2GHZ!     , claro que como no tengo platica para hacer todo este trabajo, le pusè un abanico sanyo y logre llegar a los 3,1Ghz (mas no porque se calentaba mucho), ahora estoy pensando en hacerme un sistema de disipaciòn casero o comprar un kit barato y mejorarlo.

bueno les contarè lo que pasè, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## jechu094 (Mar 23, 2009)

ahh se me olvidaba si quieren lograr una disminucion de grados sin gastar mucho dinero solo compren dos laticas de heineken bien heladas (por eso es tan economico y delicioso este experimento), cuando terminen no las boten, recorten pedacitos de lata, doblenlas y metantas en las ranuras del disipador, lograràn disminuir algo la temperatura del micro, claro que no es precisamente igual a un aire acondicionado de 15000btu al lado del pc, pero para ser economico se logra un buen resultado, pruebenlo y juzguen

P.D: no llenen todas las ranuras ya que esto puede dificultar el flujo de aire, talvez si se alternan (una ranura si y otra no) no se afectè tanto el flujo de aire.


----------



## deniel144 (Mar 23, 2009)

puedes hacerte un watercoolig hay muchas guias en la net sobre como fabricar el tuyo  con eso puedes overclockear sin problemas 


saludos


----------



## jechu094 (Mar 23, 2009)

la verdad, es que el watercloking no es que me guste mucho, por ejemplo si usas un radiador de aluminio y una conexion de cobre al micro puede haber corrosion galvanica (si se usa agua normal), para que no pase tiene que ser agua destilada o algun liquido que no conduzca la electricidad (como el liquido refrigerante para autos) y la idea es ahorrarse algunos pesos

de todas formas gracias por la idea


----------



## electrodan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema que jechu. Tengo un preshot que no disipa bien.
Antes lo tenía con ochenta grados en idle. Después de sacar el disipador, limpiar la capa de mugre entre el disipador y el ventilador, limpiar con isopropilico, comprar grasa (me vendieron una bien trucha), aplicárselo (en exceso) y cerrarlo; bajo diez grados.
El problema es el contacto entre el disipador y la cpu.
E notado que cuando apreto un poco el disipador contra la placa la temperatura baja diez grados fácil, lo que me lleva  a pensar que esos ganchos que tiene no sirven o los puse mal. E pensado en ponerle tornillos con unas gomas, pero no se si serviría.
Ya probé también con lo del ventilador, pero lo único que hace es bajarle la temperatura a la placa.
Definitivamente es un problema de contacto entre el procesador y el disipador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

En algún overclocking leí que "lapidaban" el micro y el disipador, para mejorar el ajuste.

O sea ponen una lija al agua nueva, bien fina sobre un marmol bien limpio, grano hacia arriba y lijan prolijamente hasta que las zonas de contacto estén absolutamente lisas, tanto del micro , cómo del disipador. Cuidado de no doblarle las patas al micro ! ! ! 

Le ponen la siliconada aluminizada al medio, el disipador y los ganchos. Después de encendida y ya caliente conviene mover el disipador un tantito, apretarlo e intentar girarlo levemente hacia ambos lados. La idea es que quede la menor cantidad posible, que el sobrante "desborde"

Yo no lo haría salvo que sea la última solución . . . . 

.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yo también leí eso pero como que me da un poco de miedo.
Yo lo haría pero solo con el disipador.


----------



## jechu094 (Abr 10, 2009)

bueno yo les cuento que si tienen un p4 prescott a altas temperaturas lo mejor que pueden hacer si gastar mas de 10000 pesos colombianos (como 5dolares) y de paso reducir la tamperatura bastante es el lapping, eso que cojen el micro y lo lijan, yo lo hice con una lija de 1000 (claro comencè con una de 360, 400, 600 asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a la de 1000) ademas de quedar como un espejito me redujo 20º la temperatura, aunque paresca increible, no se si a ustedes les reduzca igual pero vale la pena, ademas de eso, le cambiè el sistema se sujeccion del micro, le puse tornillos y un sistema "innovador"para mantener unido el micro con la placa, aqui les mando las fotos acepto sugerencias.

ahh tambien es bueno lijar el disipador despues subirè las fotos de mi disipador lijado


----------

